# Ios 5 ou 6?



## SegagaDreamin (14 Juin 2013)

Hello,
Mon iPad 2 est actuellement sous ios 5.0, j'hésite à le faire passer soit en 5.1 (compatibilité apps) ou carrément ios 6. Ma batterie tient actuellement à merveille, mon iPad tient la semaine facile (internet, mail) 
J'ai peur de perdre de l'autonomie sous iOS 6: votre avis? 
Merci


----------



## SegagaDreamin (14 Juin 2013)

Hello,

Quand je dis internet/mail, c'est le plus souvent, mais il m'arrive souvent de m'en servir pour regarder des vidéos etc donc plus énergivore. Mais c'est une sacrée ptite bete niveau autonomie: en vidéo, en 1h30/2h je perds seulement 20%  Comparé à mon MacBook Pro... lol

Je vais donc me laisser tenter par ios 6, on verra bien  
Thanks


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juin 2013)

L'autonomie de tous les iPads de la famille, qui sont tous de génération différente (les 4, en fait) est vraiment excellente sous iOS 6 (j'exclue l'iPad 1, bloqué sur iOS 5, sur lequel, il a, au demeurant une très bonne autonomie).


----------



## Maxoubx (15 Juin 2013)

ios 6,1,3 de toute facon c'est obligatoire si tu fais une mise a jour


----------

